# Les Baer - Cerakote - 03/18/2012



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a photo of a Les Baer that I completed a few days ago. This is one fine 1911. Worth every penny they get for them. They are very well put together. Hope you enjoy the photo.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice job Tim. What does a one color job on a 1911 cost, estimate only of course?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

love the grips


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Why would you do anything to a Les Baer? I mean it looks good, not knocking your work, that gun is perfect brandnew.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Why would you do anything to a Les Baer? I mean it looks good, not knocking your work, that gun is perfect brandnew.


Could've had holster wear, scratches, etc. They wear the same as other guns.

Looks good Tim, I need to bite the bullet and get a few of mine to you.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Why would you do anything to a Les Baer? I mean it looks good, not knocking your work, that gun is perfect brandnew.


I hated to do this one also. It was very nice to start with. But this is what the owner wanted. It turned out that this one was displayed at the 1999 shot show in Les Baer's booth. I just thought that was very cool.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

T140 said:


> Nice job Tim. What does a one color job on a 1911 cost, estimate only of course?


Right now I am doing most any handgun for $75, plus tax. That will also get you a two tone color scheme.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Another great job!!!:thumbup:


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you disassemble the whole pistol and can one be shipped to you?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Damn yer good.. I gotta get a couple up there for you to do some magic on..


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice! I have a friend that is looking to get his RIA 1911 done. Just texted him your info.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

skullworks said:


> Do you disassemble the whole pistol and can one be shipped to you?


I do disassemble before coating. There are too many things that can go wrong if you don't. Being that it is baked on, all the oils that are in the gun will screw up the paint bad.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) said:


> I do disassemble before coating. There are too many things that can go wrong if you don't. Being that it is baked on, all the oils that are in the gun will screw up the paint bad.




Could I ship you a handgun and you ship back to me?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) said:


> I hated to do this one also. It was very nice to start with. But this is what the owner wanted. It turned out that this one was displayed at the 1999 shot show in Les Baer's booth. I just thought that was very cool.


It does look good/cool, This gun is perfect new and dosent need anything. You do a jam up job this is a gun i wouldnt of done anything to except carry it, shoot it, and keep it in the safe as a safe queen. I have held one of these guns and messed with it and it is one of the best made pistols i have ever held. They are tight, smooth, and beautiful. Can you call a gun beautiful?


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

yes, yes you can


----------

